# Black Sea bass



## tropics (Nov 23, 2019)

Had a good day of fishing back in June
Saved some for the grill whole this one went in the oven
Drizzled some Lemon on the outside with salt & pepper
inside are Lemon slices & Dill






Took about 40 minutes to cook 





Had some rice left over from dinner the night before





The mat lifted off the bones really nice no waste





Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 23, 2019)

Looking good Richie. Nicely done.  That's how we do salmon and trout.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Looking good Richie. Nicely done.  That's how we do salmon and trout.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Chris Thank you we fry our fish most of the time. Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2019)

Black sea bass is my favorite fish from the ocean...  and I've eaten a lot of salt water species..


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Black sea bass is my favorite fish from the ocean...  and I've eaten a lot of salt water species..


Dave it is up in the top with us also,it is one of the whitest meats I have seen.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2019)

Looks Mighty Tasty from My Den!!
Time for some Pre-Winter Gorging!!
Nice Job, My Brother!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterRat (Nov 23, 2019)

Nice fish! BSB seem to be the most plentiful fish here in southern NE and they are very tasty. I've never done one whole but really need to give it a go. I usually just grill fillets.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 23, 2019)

Looks declisious! I haven’t had Black Sea bass before. Bet that was a fun day of fishing.


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty from My Den!!
> Time for some Pre-Winter Gorging!!
> Nice Job, My Brother!!
> Like.
> ...


Thank You Brother John it is a good meal any day.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> Nice fish! BSB seem to be the most plentiful fish here in southern NE and they are very tasty. I've never done one whole but really need to give it a go. I usually just grill fillets.



Thank you Them and big Fluke up here in Ma.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks declisious! I haven’t had Black Sea bass before. Bet that was a fun day of fishing.


J it was a good day had my son,grandson and sons room mate from college. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 23, 2019)

I don't get to eat fish like that . I love a nice white flaky piece of grilled fish . Nice work there Richie .


----------



## tropics (Nov 23, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I don't get to eat fish like that . I love a nice white flaky piece of grilled fish . Nice work there Richie .


Rich I don't eat fish that I didn't catch other then Lox. Their are a lot of good fish up here Cod,Haddock.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## WaterRat (Nov 23, 2019)

tropics said:


> Thank you Them and big Fluke up here in Ma.
> Richie



I occasionally land a fluke, maybe 2-3 a year. Much trickier than the BSBs. Very nice blue head in that pic you put up.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 24, 2019)

Gotta luv the fresh fish.


----------



## tropics (Nov 24, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Gotta luv the fresh fish.


John I would be doing a lot more fishing if I was in your area,to cold for my hands to fish now.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

